# Legalities to Starting in Florida



## ionclothing (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

My friend and I are starting iON Clothing Company. We will be selling mostly tee shirts online through our own website. We're based in Lakeland, FL (between Tampa and Orlando). What do we need to do legally to be a legit company?

Today I registered to become an LLC and filed a DBA. The LLC will be James Jones LLC and the DBA is iON Clothing Company. 

I would really appreciate advice from those out there who have started companies that match our situation. 

Thanks a lot guys,

Justin


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. We are located in Tampa, Florida..

You got the first steps down. You will need an ein number (tax id) this will help set up accounts and do your taxes. You can go to the IRS website and it takes about 10 mins and its free. You will need a social security number for this.

Next you will need register with the State of Florida to get your resale license. This is free too.. use can set up to pay your taxes online while you are there.

Next you will need to get your business license. You will need to go to your local tax collector office I am not sure where it is in Lakeland.

This should be it.. 

Internal Revenue Service
MyFlorida.com - Home

I hope this helps.. 

note: make sure you keep your resale number and tax id number handy you will be using this a lot especially in the beginning when you are setting up accounts. Its vital you have this..


----------



## ionclothing (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you so much. You gave the exact info I needed. 

A few things, if you don't mind:

The EIN is used for income taxes and the resale license is for sales tax, correct?
How would my LLC partner and I do our income taxes (quarterly or yearly)?
Sales tax is charged only for items shipped to Florida?
When is sales tax paid to the government?
What exactly is the business license for?

Thanks again.

Justin


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We weren't 100% sure about the business license.. we got in just in case since we don't have 100% internet sales. We are researching this issue more I have yet to find a clear answer and we thought better be safe then sorry. Your EIN is used a lot like I mentioned before you will use this number for alot of account set up as well as your resale license. Ex: If you want to open a business account at Sams Club
you will take a blank copy of your resale license sign it and give it to Sams Club so you are able to buy items tax-free that you plan to resale.

When you visit myflorida.com your sales tax questions can be answered. We pay our income taxes quarterly makes it alot easier but make sure you remember to turn it in ,if you are late its a 50$ fine. You can set this up online and its really easy. You will get email reminders. 

any other questions you can email me.. [email protected]


----------



## jcluttrell (Apr 28, 2009)

ionclothing said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend and I are starting iON Clothing Company. We will be selling mostly tee shirts online through our own website. We're based in Lakeland, FL (between Tampa and Orlando). What do we need to do legally to be a legit company?
> 
> ...


Where did you register for the DBA and LLC? I'm needing to do this too


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

www.sunbiz.org


----------



## jcluttrell (Apr 28, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> www.sunbiz.org


Also, to get my EIN, should I sign up as a sole proprieter or LLC? I'm not 100% understanding the difference.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

It all depends on how you want to run your business.. you can go to irs.gov and compare the differences. Also this is where you will get your EIN number it takes about 15 minutes.

Good Luck!!


----------



## jcluttrell (Apr 28, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> It all depends on how you want to run your business.. you can go to irs.gov and compare the differences. Also this is where you will get your EIN number it takes about 15 minutes.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Yup, just read up on it. Going to start as a SP, then later on I can become a LLC. Thanks!


----------

